# [OFF]AIDS@Home

## GaMeS

Bonsoir,

Pour ceux qui laissent leur(s) Pc(s) allumé 24/24 7j/7 et qui ne savent pas quoi faire pour ne pas idle, je vous invites a vous inscrire a World Community Grid dans le groupe "GLUE" (Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere)

AIDS@Home permet d'essayé de trouvé un remède contre le SIDA.

Cela permet de faire du Grid Computing;Les résultats sont sous licence libre (les résultats donné sont disponible a tous les plus grands laboratoires sans possibilité de profit commercial)

Voila c'est dit, Bon calculs  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

mon serveur tourne sur ce projet depuis plusieurs mois déjà  :Wink: 

Mon pc aussi quand il est allumé.

Par contre je suis dans une autre team mais ce n'est pas important.

Vous aussi luttez contre le sida  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

je veux pas paraître désobligeant, mais il y a une GLUE team (Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere) dont faire la pub aurait été plus à propos dans ces forums  :Mr. Green: 

sinon moi je suis dans folding, on peut pas tout faire non plus  :Wink: 

----------

## Babali

Pareils, rc-update add boinc default ^^

----------

## GaMeS

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> je veux pas paraître désobligeant, mais il y a une GLUE team (Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere) dont faire la pub aurait été plus à propos dans ces forums 
> 
> 

 

hihi bon vu qu'il y avais 2 pélerin dans ma team j'ai delete et j'suis venu dans la GLUE.

J'édit mon POST  :Smile: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   je veux pas paraître désobligeant, mais il y a une GLUE team (Gentoo Linux Users Everywhere) dont faire la pub aurait été plus à propos dans ces forums 
> 
>  
> 
> hihi bon vu qu'il y avais 2 pélerin dans ma team j'ai delete et j'suis venu dans la GLUE.
> ...

 

ben voilà, ça parait plus logique, même si tu perds ton statut de capitaine. D'un autre côté tu contribues au renom de gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ben voilà, ça parait plus logique, même si tu perds ton statut de capitaine. D'un autre côté tu contribues au renom de gentoo
> 
> 

 

hihi oui ! Vive gentoo et portage (Sic ... segmentation fault sur un emerge ...)

Tiens je me demandais, les résulats sont envoyé comme un POST en HTTP ? ça serai pour savoir si même avec un firewall les résultats pourrais être upé.

----------

## genestyler

desole , je savais pas qu'il y avais une team gentoo   :Sad: 

du coup je suis inscris dans la team clubic depuis fin decembre alors ma foie gvue le travail que j'y est deja fournie je prefere y rester , l'important dans tout les cas etant la lutte contre le sida (en revanche n'oubliez pas de metre a jour votre profil WCG pour le pays   :Wink:  )

----------

## anigel

J'avoue que j'ai été un temps utilisateur de ce genre de programmes (le premier du genre, vous vous en doutez : SETI@HOME, qui faisait en plus office de joli écran de veille).

Par contre, concernant tous ces projets contre les grandes maladies de notre temps, je reste dubitatif sur la réelle motivation des initiateurs de ces projets. Je ne peux m'empêcher de me rappeler l'épisode des brevets sur le genome humain, qui ne pouvaient profiter qu'à la société les ayant déposé, laquelle a fait un pied-de-nez historique à tous ceux qui avaient donné de leur temps CPU pour le projet genome@home. 

Alors quid de AIDS@HOME ? Je vois sur leur page d'accueil que tout ça provient du labo Olson. Que vont-ils en faire ensuite ? Quelques brevets bien ficelés, afin de vendre très cher le produit de la recherche menée sur le dos des usagers consentants que nous aurons été ? Ou seulement la conception de quelques médicaments afin de rentrer dans leurs frais, et d'en faire profiter l'humanité dans son ensemble, dont les pays les plus touchés, les seuls n'ayant pas les moyens de se payer les thérapies ?

Bien sûr, je ne dis pas de ne pas le faire, mais je crois qu'il était important de souligner le décalage qui pourrait exister dans l'avenir, entre les motivations de ceux qui participent, et celles de ceux qui organisent.

Amicalement,

----------

## Babali

As-t-on des garanties sur wcg pour que ca ne se reproduise pas ?

----------

## GaMeS

 *Babali wrote:*   

> As-t-on des garanties sur wcg pour que ca ne se reproduise pas ?

 

non malheuresement, j'ai lu que ils pouvaient a n'importe quel moment changé la charte...

donc genre quand ils aurons presque fini, hop y peuvent la changé ... je trouve ça ignoble...

----------

## Babali

C'est triste, l'argent fait tourner la tete... Je vais me renseigner un peu.

----------

## Babali

Comme promis, un ami m'a donne des infos supplementaires :

 *Quote:*   

> Salut Babali.
> 
>  La seule garantie que je peu te fournir, c'est que ces projets sont discutés au sein de l'ONU et de l'UNAIDS. C'est bien des membres de l'ONU qui choisissent quel type de projets sera calculé grâce au WCG. Les labos sont tenus de rendre public leurs recherches pour l'humanité et c'est bien marqué en noir sur blanc sur le site du WCG. S'ils mentent, ça serait un coup extrêmement dur et pour l'ONU et pour Ibm qui il faut bien le dire, se rrachète une conduite en faisant cela. Et pour sa plate forme de calcul partagé.
> 
>  Nous en avions discuté dans le topic sur Mononoké et des liens étaient apparus pour éclaircir nos lanternes:
> ...

 

----------

## anigel

Merci beaucoup Babali, pour ces infos complémentaires !

J'ignore quelle est ta source exacte, mais d'après le texte il s'agit de quelqu'un de bien placé dans le "système", et ça rassure de voir que la leçon genome@home a été retenue. Pour le decrypthon, je n'en avais même pas parlé, pour la simple et bonne raison que je croyais cette initiative "limitée" à notre beau pays, et qu'elle y est très encadrée depuis le scandale de l'ARC.

Merci encore d'avoir pris un moment pour éclairer notre lanterne, et n'hésite pas à inviter ton ami sur le forum gentoo, même si il ne s'agit pas strictement de Linux, on lui fera une petite place  :Wink:  !

----------

## billiob

Je suis dans la team GLUE sur le projet rosetta que j'ai découvert sur gentoo chat. Il permet de calculer des images en 3 dimensions de protéines.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, j'avais le cerveau en idle moi et pas qu'un peu, je enfin viens de comprendre grâce à ce post pourquoi genome@home a fermé y a qqs années et qu'on s'est tous reporté sur folding@home...

Bon, loin de moi l'idée de me faire dire ce que je dois faire, mais si ya donc de gros espoir pour ce aids@home, pourquoi continuer sur folding du coup? Je veux dire, c'est bien la même université et la même structure qui a encadré genome et folding, non?

----------

